# Would this work in a 2012 Eco Cruze



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Probably not. There appears to be a whole lot of differences between the green screen and the color touch screen. A guy over on the Camaro forums started this and never completed it because of the sheer number of differences.

If you're looking for a touch screen use the search feature and look for 7 in android tablet threads. We had a member do this a couple of years ago and it came out really well.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Tablets Float ..................I got a Tv in me cruzen and it is Not a stock item from GM .. there is a Bunch of stuff out there ..Just Don't get the 1 from aliexpress . that 1 is not designed for the U.S. built cruzen ..

Research 2 Din car audio DVD, touch screen , GPS , WiFi 3G, PC, and let us know what you find ! you will need an Installation Kit to make any thing you purchase function and I hope you like wiring and Diagrams that will take you a few days to collect in order to match up the wires .. 



There is even an APP Radio for the Pioneer freaks !


I already did IT ........Good Luck .


----------



## EcoCruzen (Jul 1, 2014)

obermd said:


> Probably not. There appears to be a whole lot of differences between the green screen and the color touch screen.


well that sucks



brian v said:


> Tablets Float


i was originally leaning towards the whole tablet idea. I can't stand the 2 displays though so I was contemplating tucking the secondary display into the glove box. But then I got to thinking that if that display isn't visible then I would never really be able to listen the radio, since I couldn't see what station I was changing to.

and since I hate the idea of 2 displays I don't want to put an aftermarket unit in the car.

so I guess I'm just SOL, since I wanna have my cake and eat it too. I currently have the unavi system in my car, but I just don't care for the UI.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Eco- if you upgrade the whole system, you need a harness, VIN flash reprogramming plus the parts (Control panel, touchscreen, new receiver). Check my MyLink Upgrade thread for the DIY if you are interested. Also, somebody did a thread on a 7" android tablet that looked nice too.


----------



## EcoCruzen (Jul 1, 2014)

modalita said:


> Eco- if you upgrade the whole system, you need a harness, VIN flash reprogramming plus the parts (Control panel, touchscreen, new receiver). Check my MyLink Upgrade thread for the DIY if you are interested. Also, somebody did a thread on a 7" android tablet that looked nice too.


That was the first thread I read about this whole process. So I was hoping that the parts i listed would've worked as well, since i found a good deal on ebay for them.

I love my car, but the radio is the one part of the car that annoys me the most. I wish we had the option to put any aftermarket in the car without having to keep the dot matrix display. 

Let me ask you this. When you add an aftermarket headunit, what does the dot matrix display connect to? Isn't the radio that you takr out the "brain" of the system? Is it now connecting to the aftermarket headunit? 

I'm just trying to come up with some way to add a new radio without the need for the old display. I know I would lose the functions of chime and door locks and whatever else. But I dont really feel the need to have those options available at my fingertips. I'm probly not the first to ask this question, I'm just trying to think outside the box.

I've looked through pages and pages of old posts, and havent really found the end product that I want. I know the answer might not be what I want to hear though too.


----------



## EcoCruzen (Jul 1, 2014)

My story with my car is this, and I'm kicking myself in the ass every day now.

I bought my car used from the dealer. It's a 2012 Eco, and it came with fog lights, and the mylink touchscreen radio, leather seats, only 19k miles on it, I was in love.

Pretty much the next day I take it to the car audio store to get my set of components, sub and amp installed in the car. As they are doing the install they notice that whoever did the radio install did a complete **** job at it. There were bare wires behind the radio, a couple wires were hanging out of the harness and the right rear speaker wasn't working. 

I was pissed that whoever had the car did a half ass job on his install and called up the dealer to let them know what the deal was and ask what they were going to do about it. I was holding by breath since I bought the car used, they technically didn't have to do anything. It took me a day or two to get the car into the shop and meanwhile found that the cigarette lighter that didn't work and that the fog lights had no switch to turn them on.

So whoever had the car before apparently did your DIY mod along with adding in stock fog lights, but never actually installed the wiring harness or factory switch into the dash. The dealer was super great, they replaced the rear speaker, fixed the cigarette lighter, added the fog light wiring harness, added the fog light switch and took out the "old" radio and ordered and installed the Unavi system. Best customer service I've ever seen, as I didn't have to pay a dime for any of it.

Fast forward the few months later and I'm kicking myself in the ass that I had them change out the radio. The interface on the Unavi sucks. The turn by turn directions suck, since the voice is coming from the radio itself and not through the speakers, nor does it lower the volume on whats playing. Lastly I lost the ability to stream my music through bluetooth. 

I had exactly what I wanted on the car and now I don't. I wish I would've just tried to clean up the whole wiring issue my self. And I wish I would've asked for the old parts to keep. But I figured since they were paying for everything when they didn't have to that I didn't want to ask for too much.

So long story short, that's why I searching so hard for the "answer". I had what I wanted, and now I'm just trying to find my way back to it all while trying to spend as little money as possible. Ultimately I'll probably just sell the Unavi system to fund whatever I route I decide to take.

Sorry for the long rant...


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

brian v said:


> Tablets Float


Mine doesn't, but I secured it in place with strong double sided tape (on top of a screen protector, so it is removable)


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

^ Smart guy


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I did aftermarket in my 12 Cruze and it's not hard to do the swap. Plus IGO8 gps software is #1

Here's an example.

For Chevrolet Cruze 2009 2013 Radio DVD GPS Navigation Stereo Player 3G WiFi | eBay


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Camcruse said:


> I did aftermarket in my 12 Cruze and it's not hard to do the swap. Plus IGO8 gps software is #1
> 
> Here's an example.
> 
> For Chevrolet Cruze 2009 2013 Radio DVD GPS Navigation Stereo Player 3G WiFi | eBay


Same one I have


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Camcruse said:


> I did aftermarket in my 12 Cruze and it's not hard to do the swap. Plus IGO8 gps software is #1
> 
> Here's an example.
> 
> For Chevrolet Cruze 2009 2013 Radio DVD GPS Navigation Stereo Player 3G WiFi | eBay


I like that one, but I had a free tablet, so it cost me about $60, vs $470


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> I like that one, but I had a free tablet, so it cost me about $60, vs $470


Shoot I spent more than that Dawg ! I Got D-TV ..


----------



## EcoCruzen (Jul 1, 2014)

Camcruse said:


> I did aftermarket in my 12 Cruze and it's not hard to do the swap. Plus IGO8 gps software is #1
> 
> Here's an example.
> 
> For Chevrolet Cruze 2009 2013 Radio DVD GPS Navigation Stereo Player 3G WiFi | eBay


Is is that the unit you have? How's the UI on it? Does it stream Bluetooth audio? Does the turn by turn play over the speakers and lower the volume on what you listening to?

if so, that might be an option.


----------



## EcoCruzen (Jul 1, 2014)

brian v said:


> I Got D-TV ..


whats d-TV?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Since mine was bought 3 years ago, the unit is different, but it does work through the car speaker system and cuts out the radio when giving nav directions. 

The one I listed is on the high end of price as there are other units for less. Just need to read to see which one you prefer.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> I like that one, but I had a free tablet, so it cost me about $60, vs $470


You're talking some serious mods to the dash to install a tablet.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Camcruse said:


> You're talking some serious mods to the dash to install a tablet.


Not really. I shaved a small section (less than a 1/2 sq inch) of the inside to fit the power plug, and a small hole for the aux cable. You cannot see the cut parts, unless you remove the tablet and get at just the right angle with a light source. Then splice in the power plug, which I ran to the Aux Power plug in the center console. The rest of it is all plug & play.


----------



## EcoCruzen (Jul 1, 2014)

Dragonsys said:


> Not really. I shaved a small section (less than a 1/2 sq inch) of the inside to fit the power plug, and a small hole for the aux cable. You cannot see the cut parts, unless you remove the tablet and get at just the right angle with a light source. Then splice in the power plug, which I ran to the Aux Power plug in the center console. The rest of it is all plug & play.


So ou spliced into the wires out the usb plug in the center console, or did actually run the wire to then center console and then plug into the usb? If you didn't plug into the usb, could you just do it that way? Also are you running the audio through aux or Bluetooth?

What did you do with the stock display?


----------



## EcoCruzen (Jul 1, 2014)

Dragonsys

I looked at you build thread, what were you talking about when you said you ordered a Smart Box for power to the tablet?

Also do you have any pics of your completed install?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

EcoCruzen said:


> whats d-TV?


Digital TV .. WGN Mostly at night on my Lunch hour .. and whom said ya can't have IT ALL .


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

EcoCruzen said:


> Dragonsys
> 
> I looked at you build thread, what were you talking about when you said you ordered a Smart Box for power to the tablet?
> 
> Also do you have any pics of your completed install?


The Smart Box is a USB plug which can be wired with power & ground. It provides the power for the Tablet. You can see a picture of it here: 







(from - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/12169-dash-mounted-7-inch-android-tablet.html)

I Don't have any pictures of my complete install, but it looks like this:







(from - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/12169-dash-mounted-7-inch-android-tablet.html)

If you want any specific pictures let me know, and I can try to take some.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Because of the tablet you needed to move the stock display to the top of the dash and lose the cubby bin..and for that reason I'm out...LOL


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Camcruse said:


> Because of the tablet you needed to move the stock display to the top of the dash and lose the cubby bin..and for that reason I'm out...LOL


True, but I never used that cubby, so it did not affect my decision. The one on eBay posted earlier, will replace that stock green screen, so it will work well for you.


----------



## EcoCruzen (Jul 1, 2014)

Camcruse said:


> Because of the tablet you needed to move the stock display to the top of the dash and lose the cubby bin..and for that reason I'm out...LOL


That's mine same sentiment. I don't like the idea of 2 displays.


----------



## EcoCruzen (Jul 1, 2014)

But the tablet setup itself is very nice.


----------

